# First Home Theater System



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Almost have all my equipment for my starter home theater just need a screen. I went to Best Buy and purchased their Insignia Home Theater setup. I could not pass it up because normally $400 and I got it for $197. The sound is ok ( I am a novice right now) but I wanted to know if anyone could suggest better speakers to use with the insignia receiver. Its 570 watts. I am new to the audio and any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

salesguy said:


> Almost have all my equipment for my starter home theater just need a screen. I went to Best Buy and purchased their Insignia Home Theater setup. I could not pass it up because normally $400 and I got it for $197. The sound is ok ( I am a novice right now) but I wanted to know if anyone could suggest better speakers to use with the insignia receiver. Its 570 watts. I am new to the audio and any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Hello,
SVS's S-Series are currently available for 50% off and are honestly great value when they were not on sale.
The SBS-02's are selling for $149 a pair and can be used for the Fronts and Surrounds. The SCS-02 is on sale for $99 and is the matching Center Channel. So for $400 you would have an excellent 5 Channel Speaker array.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

salesguy said:


> Almost have all my equipment for my starter home theater just need a screen. I went to Best Buy and purchased their Insignia Home Theater setup. I could not pass it up because normally $400 and I got it for $197. The sound is ok ( I am a novice right now) but I wanted to know if anyone could suggest better speakers to use with the insignia receiver. Its 570 watts. I am new to the audio and any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Interesting.
If you are not going to use the Insignia system as is, I would recommend taking it back.
Otherwise you are paying $200 for a very low end AVR.
Even if you stick with Best Buy you can get either of these for $250 and they have a lot more features than the Insignia. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Pioneer...iver/4789427.p?id=1218527813509&skuId=4789427

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Yamaha+...iver/4566122.p?id=1218487064779&skuId=4566122

You really need to give the forum a budget to work with.
At $200 total the Insigna system is as good as anything else.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with returning the Insignia. As stated before provide a budget and begin piecing the gear. I also couldn't agree more with Jack on the SVS speaker package being an excellent deal. I have never heard anyone complain about SVS products.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I also like Jack's suggestion of the SVS speaker package. I also support the idea of returning that Insignia. Its a good deal if you consider the retail price but not such a great deal when you consider the performance and longevity of the lower end gear like Insignia.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey salesguy,
I did not mean to rain on the parade, just trying to make the dollars work as efficiently as possible.
If you are still here let us know how its going.


----------

